# هل ستخدع ثانية؟؟



## antoon refaat (31 ديسمبر 2005)

إلى متى ستستمر حياتي هكذا؟ إلى متى سأعاني وأتألم؟ قدماي تدميان من أشواك الطريق وآلام العالم... لماذا أنا أعاني وكثيرون حولي سعداء لا يتألمون مثلي؟؟ لماذا أنا؟؟؟





 أنا أرى آلامك وجراحاتك...وأشعر بك... وأريد راحتك... أنت لست وحدك في العالم... 





لا أحد يهتم بي... لا أحد يشعر بما أعانيه بداخلي... كل إنسان يفكر في مصلحته ويدوس على كل من حوله... لا أحد يساعدني إلا إذا كان يريد من ورائي مصلحة ما... لماذا يحدث كل هذا لي؟؟!!





أنا أحبك وأريد الخير لك، أريدك أن تعيش في سلام. أنا أهتم بكل أمور حياتك وأرى كل آلامك. لا تظن أنك وحدك لأني معك في كل لحظة. أنا دائما أقرع على باب قلبك، لكنك لم تفتح لي، لكني سأقف على باب قلبك وأقرع إلى أن تفتح لي. 





ماذا ستفعل من أجلي؟





أنت تستطيع أن تفعل كل شيء إذا قبلتني في حياتك ياابني. هذا هو وعدي لك. من يفتح الباب لي ويقبلني لا يندم أبدا، لأني أغير أعماق الإنسان. أعطيك قلب جديد، وفكر جديد. أنا أغير نظرتك للحياة. ، أنت غالي في عيني ياحبيبي... لا تنسى أنني قدمت الكثير من أجلك لكنك لم تتجاوب مع محبتي لك حتى الآن... أنا هنا من أجلك... من أجل راحتك الروحية والنفسيةوالجسدية أيضا...





ماذا تريدني أن أفعل؟



فقط أريد منك أمرا واحدا...



ما هو؟؟





أن تسلم كل إرادتك لي... هذا إختيارك وحدك... ولا أستطيع أن أجبرك على هذا... أعطني إرادتك كلها... أنا لن أعدك بأن حياتك ستكون كلها مريحة وسعيدة. لن أعدك بأن الأشواك والمشاكل ستنتهي، لكني سأعطيك المعونة والقوة حتى تحتمل التجارب وسأعطيك حلولا لها في الوقت المناسب، حتى تتعلق بي وتعرف أنني أحبك محبة عظيمة. الطريق لن يكون واسع ورحب، بل ضيق وكرب، ومن يستطيع العبور في هذا الطريق سينال حياة أبدية. لا يوجد طريق للأبدية سواه. لا أعدك بأن كل ما تريده سيتحقق، لأن هناك أشياء تطلبها ليست لخيرك، فأنت لا ترى نتيجة إختيارتك في لحظتها، بل ستعيش نتيجة إختياراتك وتعاني منها إن لم تشركني فيها. لا تنسى أن عقلك محدود، ولكني أنا أرى كل حياتك من لحظة ميلادك حتى موتك.... فاقبل اختياراتي، لأنها كلها ستكون في صالحك، حتى وإن كانت في مظهرها مؤلمة وجارحة.



فرضنا أنني فعلت هذا... ماذا بعد ذلك؟؟



أريد أن أسألك سؤال مهم.... ما سبب آلامك؟؟



الحياة أصبحت صعبة... هل سيبقى حالي هكذا؟ كيف سأكون نفسي؟؟ ليس لدي مال كافي حتى أحصل على ما أريد... كثيرون من زملائي سعداء ومرتاحين ماديا... رغم أنهم في نفس عمري وخبرتي...



ألم تسأل نفسك لماذا الأمر هكذا؟ لماذا هم مرتاحون وأنت تعاني؟؟



نعم... سألت نفسي... لكن... 



لكن ماذا؟؟؟



لا أستطيع أن أفعل ما يفعلوه...



وماذا يفعلون؟؟



منهم من يرتشي... ومنهم من يختلس أموال الشركة... ومنهم من لا يؤدي عمله إلا أذا أخذ مقابل من العميل...



وهل ترى أنهم حقا مرتاحون وسعداء ياجبيبي؟



نعم، فكثير منهم استطاعوا أن يحققوا أحلامهم.



لا ياابني، هم ليسوا سعداء، لأن المال والعالم لن يشبع النفس ولن يسعدها أبدا، ومهما أخذوا من العالم لن يشبعوا أبدا. لا تنسى ياحبيبي، أن حياتك على الأرض هي فترة غربة، هي بخار يظهر قليلا ثم يضمحل، وكل ما سيتبقى لك هو أعمالك. لن ينفع مال، أو وظيفة، أو مركز. 

لا تخف ياابني، أنا دائما معك في حياتك، أرعاك وأحميك وأدافع عنك. لا تظن أنني سأتركك تعاني فوق إحتمالك، فأنا أعرف قوة إحتمالك وأتعامل معها بحرص شديد. 

فقط أطلبني، وأثبت في، ولاتقلق وتضطرب بسبب ظروفك، لأنك إن طلبتني فكل الأشياء الأخرى الأرضية ستزاد لك. هل تظن أنني غير قادر أن أجعلك ذو أموال طائلة؟ هل يستحيل علي أمر؟ أنا الرب القادر على كل شيء ولا يستعصى علي أمر. لكني أريدك أن تطلبني أنا أولا. وتأكد أنك لن تندم أبدا إذا سلمت حياتك لي.



لكني يارب مازلت فقيرا، كيف أحيا وأوفر متطلبات حياتي؟ كل هذا كلام، لقد تعبت من سماع الكلام والوعود. هل ستتحقق تلك الوعود يارب؟ومتى؟؟؟؟؟



آمن بي ياحبيبي وسترى معجزات تحدث في حياتك، فأنا أبوك الذي يهتم بك، أعطي شعوب عوض نفسك (أش4:43). هل هناك أب جسدي لا يطعم ابنه ويتركه يجوع حتى يموت؟ هل هناك أب يترك ابنه بلا ملبس أو بلا منزل؟ هل هناك أم تترك ابنها الرضيع من دون أن ترضعه؟؟(مز27) هل هناك حيوان يترك ابنه يموت؟ أقول لك ياابني، حتى وإن كان هذا يحدث، فأنا لن أفعل بك هذا، لأني دفعت فيك ثمن غالي، وأحبك محبة أبدية جعلتني أضحي بأغلى ما عندي... ابني يسوع المسيح... حتى أفديك وأمنحك حياة أبدية.



لا تنسى ثمنك طول ما حييت



قف أمامي، وأرمي كل أحمالك علي، واطلب مني انا ولا تتلفت إلى أحد سواي (إقرأ أشعياء 41).أطلب وستجد، إقرع فيفتح لك( إقرأ متى 6 من آية25 إلى آية34). لأني أنا الرب إلهك الممسك بيمينك... القائل لك لا تخف... أنا أعينك... (أش13:41) 

أنا أختار الوقت المناسب لكل شيء، فقط انتظرني، وأنا سأستجيب بطريقتي. لا تتعجل، فربما أعطيك ما تريده في حينه، أو بعد فترة معينة... في وقته أسرع به(أش22:60).... ولو تركتك للحيظة (أقل من اللحظة)، سأجمعك وأعوضك بمراحم عظيمة(أش7:54).. فثق بي.



 :new5: الرب يبارككم:new5:


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2006)

بجد بجد كلام روعه وجميل جدا

 أنا أرى آلامك وجراحاتك...وأشعر بك... وأريد راحتك... أنت لست وحدك في العالم...


----------



## antoon refaat (1 يناير 2006)

شكرا يا ميرنا انا اللي بجد مش عارف اقولك إيه 
الف شكر بجد


----------



## †gomana† (1 يناير 2006)

*كلام وتأملات رائعة اوى اوى ياانطون

ربنا يباركك وشكرا ليك جدا*


----------



## antoon refaat (1 يناير 2006)

شكرا لمرورك يا جومانه الف شكر


----------



## blackguitar (2 يناير 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا انطون وعجبنى الاسلوب ده
نفس الاسئله بتتسئل بس الاجابابت بتختلف


واللى يقدر يميز صوت ربنا*


----------



## antoon refaat (3 يناير 2006)

الف شكر يا بلاك


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (3 يناير 2006)

ياة 
موضوع بجد جميل
شكرا انطون


----------

